# White under-base showing through black ink (top layer)



## dmurr (Sep 15, 2015)

HI Im printing a white under-base, flashing, hitting it with white again, flashing the black on top. Its on a red shirt. i have white dots showing up through the black. any idea to what it might be.


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

My guess is that the ink is getting too hot. Try letting the platen cool between the white and black. Are you using a one station press?

Sent from my 831C using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

Are you curing with a flash ? a heat press ?do you have a conveyor dryer ? too much heat from top(most likely) or even bottom can create bubbling


----------



## dmurr (Sep 15, 2015)

I have a flash dryer and conveyor. I have a two shirt and 4 color machine. So you think the shirt is to hot. How long should I flash and how far should the flash be from my shirt.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Is it a one color design? Don't need to underbase black.


----------



## dmurr (Sep 15, 2015)

its a two color design with white outline and black text


----------

